# Yish was not a liar!



## bundat (Apr 1, 2009)

He actually had a revolutionary new method!

Ever saw how he did a LOT of seemingly useless moves before starting the the cross/F2L phase in CFOP? Either that, or he had instant x-crosses [double even]! None of us understood it, and we came to the conclusion that he:

- did a solve backwards
(random easy PLL, random easy OLL, or skips if he wanted, break some F2L pairs, break cross, insert random moves)
- obtained a scrambled cube state by doing that,
- and generated the scramble of that state by using Cube Explorer, and reverse it
(which explains the domino effect at the start of his scrambles, similar to the last few steps of CE solves)
- and memorize the inverse of the backwards solve, and possibly rehearse it

However, this means that he supposedly memorized, for his "average of 12" video, 12 inverted solves, with totally random moves at the start, and was able to perform all of this at full speed, in front of a camera, without making a mistake or forgetting any of it.

That alone already sounds questionable.
Anyone knows the pressure when cubing with a timer is different than without. What more if you know you're being taped. AND if it was supposedly a fake solve. And If you memorized TWELVE fake solves. And coupled with the fact that you supposedly suck, I doubt you would be able to pull it off.

And look at his wristing technique. While he is a wrister, his wristing speed cannot be attained by an amateur.

Now, look at this way instead.
If you, a CFOP user, and you don't do BLD or Petrus/Roux/ZZ, or anything with EO in particular, saw a ZZ solve, wouldn't the EOLine step to you seem totally bogus moves at the start as well? Because you don't know the concept of EO, thus you can't see what is happening.

What if Yish knew a new concept, like EO, that we couldn't comprehend, and thus his moves seemed like nonsense to us?

Well, I discovered that there exists a concept that Yish knew about!
I found a link in the sgcubers forum, that they were trying to keep under wraps, which might explain why Yish didn't do a low move count explained solve, despite looking fake in the process.

It's called "edge-corner pairing correlation" (ECPC). And unlike EO which only deals with orientation, it fixes BOTH orientation, and potential corner/edge permutation, such that after fixing ECPC, F2L pairs seem to just "magically form" one after the other, ala Yish solves.

Is this even possible?
If you'll look at the solves generated by the program CubeTeacher here, it almost always gets an OLL or PLL skip. How?? By choosing the proper F2L ordering such that it gets one.

The program itself has proven it possible, but is it even humanly feasible to be able to predict which one to use?
Well, EO has the magical effect of leaving the F2L in an RUL solvable state right?
ECPC works the same way, except it includes potential permutation, and is thus more powerful.

Look at Yish's instant xcross and double xcrosses. An average CFOP user struggles to form an xcross everytime, yet he does it with ease.

You know how when a CFOP user looks at the Petrus tutorial, they watch step 4b and say "HEY! F2L cases!" and can instantly comprehend it, when Petrus learners struggle with it?

Like how we struggle with the xcross and he doesn't. If you are aware of the cube's current ECPC state, you can easily see the optimal xcrosses everywhere, as easy as seeing the F2L case in Petrus step 4b.

In fact, they've managed to reduce most xcross block-building cases to mere algs due to this. Guide here.

If you are insterested in learning Yish's "edge-corner pairing correlation" concept, you can read up on it at that link, but be warned, knowledge in calculus is a must.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

Before I click on this link, I have a few things to say.
Darn it, don't know calculus.
Is this real, or an April Fools joke?

Will go to the link now.

Edit:
Wow! This is absolutely amazing! Not a joke or anything! Lol, nice one.
Amazing method, but kinda hard to learn I think. The concept is pretty simple actually.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 1, 2009)

Man, april fool's is lame this year.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 1, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Man, april fool's is lame this year.



Yeah, none of the "pranks" took more than a second to figure out.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2009)

This took figuring out? I read the title and new it would be stupid; I haven't even read the insanely long post. If anyone remembers the essay that yish wrote, this isn't far off... (ok maybe it is but still).


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 1, 2009)

Dene said:


> This took figuring out? I read the title and new it would be stupid; I haven't even read the insanely long post. If anyone remembers the essay that yish wrote, this isn't far off... (ok maybe it is but still).



I meant more than a second after reading the title.


----------



## bundat (Apr 2, 2009)

How come all of the lame killjoys and buzzkills flooded into my thread?

I made this in an attempt to see how many of the suckers would fall for it, as speedsolving seems to have its fair share of it, evidenced in the other lie threads where people fall for blatant lies that even a preschooler wouldn't believe. What more if it seemed to have decent proof?

I did NOT make it to let the skeptics of the forum come into here... while they obviously avoided all others?!

Why here of all the other "lie" threads, the one which obviously took the most effort? Why don't you go post in the easily decipherable ones (which looked like it took 2-3 seconds to make) where people are calling each other rude or pros making confessions being cheaters? Oh right, because you "know" the guys who are involved there, or they are respectable in some way.

I guess only those not into your "social circle" deserve to get their pranks squashed instantly by the vets before it even starts to take hold... after all,
_"can't be a buzzkill in a thread made by someone I know in person"_,
but
_"let's immediately shutdown that one who was made by some random n00b, and look like mr.smart in the process"_

How lame.


----------



## shelley (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow. You are taking this way too seriously.


----------



## bundat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Man, april fool's is lame this year.


Why post that HERE then, of all places?
Are you saying all the pranks you encountered are lame, or MY POST SPECIFICALLY is lame?
Don't go being indirect about it then Dan, just say it out!
"What a lame post". See, it wasn't so hard.

Seriously, only Dene's post was worth reading out of all the skeptic or whatever posts because it is the only one that falls into the category of "constructive criticism". Everything else didn't even have a hint of being constructive, just plain acting superior... with an attitude as if you could pull off better "April Fools lies" in a heartbeat.



> Yeah, none of the "pranks" took more than a second to figure out.


Then go post that in the other prank threads!
Why here??
Because this one is the only one that didn't seem like it was made by someone well known, huh?



> Wow. You are taking this way too seriously.


Because they did as well.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 2, 2009)

Why are you freaking out about this?


----------



## bundat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Why are you freaking out about this?



Why do you have to ask "why", when my posts clearly state all my reasons?
Or did you not read my posts?

And why do you have to use a term like "freaking out", when all I'm doing is voicing my thoughts?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought it would be a joke, simply because of the title
I read your story and found it very well written and insightful, but not convincing
I clicked the links anyway to find out where they would lead to

The trick to a good joke is not letting people know it's a joke beforehand.
http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=935597


----------



## shelley (Apr 2, 2009)

The "killjoys" probably just posted here because you spent all this time and effort trying to fool people when, as Arnaud says, the title alone all but gives away your prank.

It would have been more convincing if you claimed to have documented a fantastic new method, and in the post mention that you had a lot of inspiration from people like Yish. Make Yish a clue that it's a prank, not the main point of the prank.

Nice try, better luck next year.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2009)

Nobody even noticed my prank. 
As always, byu was still fooled.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

How was my post constructive? Like seriously? It honestly was not meant to be.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Nobody even noticed my prank.
> As always, byu was still fooled.


Can I has a linkie pleez


----------



## bundat (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Arnaud and shelley.
I realize what my problem was... everyone knew it was fake without even going into the thread. :/
Although it's hard to mask a joke on April Fools, when everyone is on guard.
I guess I was trying too hard too.

I like how the title of the article linked was more insightful than my entire post... while my title killed my entire post. It has a certain elegant irony to it.

Is it learning full MGLS in 3 hours?? 

@Dene: I guess being frank and direct worked better, than being vague and indirect. For one, I immediately realized how much my title sucked after reading your comment, and I was tempted to change it, but I thought why bother as it's ruined anyway.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 2, 2009)

Personally, I loved this thread/your post.
I just didn't reply, my bad.

I don't usually reply to things when I have nothing meaningful to say.
But, since very few people have appreciated you, I will.

The first post was hilarious.
This ties with Robert-Y's one as best April Fools Thread.

EDIT: BUT, I didn't know about Yish until after I read your thread (and googled it)


----------



## TMOY (Apr 2, 2009)

bundat said:


> Although it's hard to mask a joke on April Fools, when everyone is on guard.


Yes, a good April Fools joke shouldn't be made on April Fools day, because everybody is expecting a lot of jokes on that day and thus nobody will believe you. On March 31st or April 2nd it works much better.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 2, 2009)

the legend of yish? xD
I never saw him because I joined the sgcubers community like a month late.
damn.


----------



## Faz (Apr 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Nobody even noticed my prank.
> As always, byu was still fooled.



Damn, I was fooled too.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2009)

bundat said:


> How come all of the lame killjoys and buzzkills flooded into my thread?


I didn't, but I pointed out another one. About yours:

1. It was already the fourth I came across.
2. It's annoyingly long.
3. It's obvious.

Maybe it also has to do with who you are or aren't, but I believe it has more to do with what and when you wrote.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> bundat said:
> 
> 
> > How come all of the lame killjoys and buzzkills flooded into my thread?
> ...



It was pretty long, and actually painful to read. But this situation I would liken to someone telling a joke, and then getting mad that other people didn't find it funny.

I actually couldn't read the entire post through because it was painful. Don't get me wrong, it means you did a good job writing it, but it's not something I really wanted to read... especially when I've had to deal with people who post similar items but are serious.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 2, 2009)

I half expected the links to be real Yish went thru so much trouble trying to make his fake method appear real.


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

You're all a load of party poopers, too many people on this forum take themselves too seriously. Chill out, soak in the spring sunshine, stop being such intellectual nazis. There was nothing wrong with this April fool's day prank!!!!!
(I know I'm signing my death warrant writing this)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

Jason said:


> ...(I know I'm signing my death warrant writing this)


warranty expired. death imminent


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

So seeing as this thread is pointless, I may as well point out that Mr. van Galen has apparently made 1500 posts since I last checked his post count and he is almost at 5000


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't even bother reading your post. I just read the title and knew how ridiculous the thread was going to be. The point of an april fool's 'prank' is to not make it an obvious lie. If you actually thought this would work, you should really learn to judge your actions better.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody even noticed my prank.
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=157349&postcount=8

I think I made it a bit too realistic. LOL.
I might actually do it during spring break, but more likely I'll learn all the COLLs and get familiar with them.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


0.4 algs per minute would have compared great to the 30 algs in about 40 months I learned


----------

